# UCLA Bowel hypersensitivity



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: http://www.healthcare.ucla.edu/vitalsigns/gastro.htm#bowel ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

